
Your Shortcut to Lightning-Fast Speeds. AMP Landing Pages Come to Unbounce - unbouncemktg
https://unbounce.com/product/amp-landing-pages-with-unbounce/
======
ocdtrekkie
Friends don't let friends use AMP. AMP pages aren't really "85% faster", they
just are preloaded by Google, in exchange for letting Google hijack page
navigation and serve content from their own domain, and this "benefit" only
works if you're using Google Search to get there.

~~~
unbouncemktg
Back in September Google started taking steps to distance themselves from AMP.
They even adopted a new governance model so that it's less about 'them' and
more about speeding up the web in general. There's also the option to use
alternatives to Google's AMP Cache, but folks tend to use Google's since it's
already readily available.

